# Generar 220 voltios a partir de una dinamo de bicicleta



## agurdeyogur

Quiero hacer un viaje bastante largo en bicicleta, pasando por lugares extraños, incluso en algunos voy a estar sin electricidad por varias semanas. El caso es que no quiero depender de tener que buscar sitios para cargar mi móvil, mi camara de fotos y mi ordenador portatil, con lo que necesitaría hacer algo respecto a eso.

Mi idea es la siguiente:
Comprar una dinamo y acoplarla a la bicicleta, conseguir con la dinamo cargar una batería 12v, ya que he visto que es fácil convertir 12v en 220 en alterna con unos cacharros que venden para poder transformar en los coches la electricidad que viene al mechero de 12V. 

Esa es la idea principal, pero yo la verdad no tengo mucha idea de como hacerlo, por ejemplo que tipo de batería debería de usar, y que debo hacer para poder cargar la batería de 12V, ya que tengo entendido que las dinamos dan corriente alterna. También saber si los cacharros que venden para los coches que te dan 220, me darían resultado a mi propósito. 

Gracias, supongo que para gente entendida puede ser un juego de niño hacer esto, pero yo estoy un poco complicado y cualquier ayuda y sugerencia me vendrían muy bien,


----------



## Daniel.more

Lo primero es que si lo usaras para cargar moviles, pda,y cosas pequeñas no te hacen falta los 220v sino preparar un estabilizador de tensión con diferentes salidas a lo que necesitas, 9v 6v etc....

Otra cosa, se venden unos pequeños paneles solares que se usan justo para lo que tu quieres búscalos en tiendas de acampadas, son baratos y muy eficaces.

saludos.


----------



## agurdeyogur

el problema que veo mas difícil es intentar conseguir cargar el portátil casi a diario, ya que me es casi imprescindible llevarlo conmigo


----------



## venado_bike

La mejor solucion es como dijo Daniel.more.... 

Utiliza paneles solares.. es la mejor opcion..  con cuanto se alimenta tu Ordenador Portatil? 


Saludos..


----------



## elmo2

como tu portátil es la que mas energía necesita dinos los datos eléctricos de la portátil y los de su cargador...

al ir usando el generador eléctrico vas a hacer mas esfuerzo al pedalear, así que no debes usar uno que provea demasiada potencia porque te vas a cansar mas rápido...

una batería muy grande te permitirá una mayor autonomía, pero pesara mucho y necesitara mas tiempo para cargarse...

se recomienda que no dependas de una sola fuente de energía, así que te beneficiarias de tener cargadores solares también...

te dejo un link a un sistema estacionario, para que te des unas ideas...

http://www.scienceshareware.com/bike-generator-using-a-car-alternator.htm

y este es un video de un sistema que quieren usar en india para iluminar las casas pobres, usa el equipo comun para la bicileta, el dinamo y la lampara y lo usan para cargar una batería pequeña (por el tamaño debe de ser 12v 4Ah). es un sistema muy pequeño para tus necesidades e ineficiente porque con ese dinamo debes hacer mucho esfuerzo y no obtienes mucha energía...

Human Powered Domestic Lighting in Rural India





este otro sistema es mas eficiente, pero tiene el problema de que solo funciona cuando pedaleas:

Pedal Power for Safe Water





espero que te sirvan las ideas...

saludos...


----------



## agurdeyogur

el transformador de mi portátil da una salida de 16V y 3,5A.

Lo que mas me interesa realmente es intentar conseguir una salida de 220V de alguna manera, para poder tener mas versatilidad a la hora de enchufar cualquier cosa. Muchas gracias por las ideas, iré chequeando cada una a ver cual va mejor, ya que tengo tiempo, el viaje no lo haré hasta noviembre, pero no quiero dejar las cosas demasiado al azar, así que quiero llevarlo todo bien probado. gracias


----------



## elmo2

como el cargador de tu portátil entrega 16v y 3.5a quiere decir que puede entregar 56 watts de potencia 
entonces necesitas un inversor de 56 watts...

pero como normalmente gastan mas energía de la que entregan, necesitas uno de mas potencia, digamos 75 watts...

ahora, para que tu batería de 12v pueda encender tu inversor necesitas que pueda entregar sin problemas 6.25 A, asi que una batería 12v 7ah te sirve...

pero  como no se carga tu portátil en una hora, necesitas una batería de mas capacidad...

y como olvide preguntarte cuanto tiempo se tarda en cargar tu portátil cuando la batería esta completamente descargada no podemos seguir resolviendo el problema...

pero lo que te puedo decir es que generar 75 watts pedaleando ya es un esfuerzo grande...

claro que no necesitas generar los 7a para cargar la batería, las baterías se cargan con un porcentaje de su capacidad (que en este momento no recuerdo)...

saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que llaman dínamo de bicicleta en realidad es un alternador , así que lo más sencillo es un transformador elevador.

A 20 Km/h la velocidad tangencial de la rueda es 20.000/3600 = 5,55 mts/seg y cómo el "piñón" acopla directamente a la cubierta , suponiéndole un diámetro de 2,5 cms , girará a 

555 cms / 1,25*1,25*3,1416 = 113 RPM = 113 Hz . . . o sea que va un transformador comuncito de chapa laminada.

Medile la salida al alternador , andando y con alguna lámpara de carga , y entonces le ponés algún transformadorcito conectado al reves (cómo elevador).

Lo que no creo es que generen más de 10 o 15 Watts   

Fijate y contanos !

Suerte !


----------



## fernandob

no se ingles, pero el ultimo video puese ser solo un iman que la pasar por (imagino ) una bobina genera el campo y este electricidad ?

si es asi por que no pone mas imanes ?


----------



## Eduardo

elmo2 dijo:
			
		

> pero lo que te puedo decir es que generar 75 watts pedaleando ya es un esfuerzo grande...


Para imaginar los 75W se lo puede asociar al esfuerzo que se hace subiendo una pendiente.

Una pendiente de 10° representa subir 1.7m cada 10m de recorrido. Si un tipo+bicicleta de 80kg esta subiendo a 20km/h, la potencia que desarrolla sin tener en cuenta las perdidas:
 Potencia = 80*(20/3.6)*seno(10°) = 77W

Este sistema no es para mi


----------



## agurdeyogur

muchas gracias por las ayudas, estoy pensando una cosa, pero no se siquiera si existe un componente o algo que haga eso..... intentare explicarlo.

quizás podría cargar la batería a impulsos, me explico:

puede ser que halla un componente o algún circuito que se vaya cargando poco a poco y cuando tenga la energía deseada suelte de golpe los 12V a 7 o mas amperios. De esta forma la energía no sería constante todo el rato a la batería, con lo que el esfuerzo que tendría que hacer sería el mismo, solo que la batería se cargaría como digo a impulsos,   la idea sería como llenar un globo de aire, lo llenas poco a poco, ya que tu fuerza de pulmones no da mas, pero luego si sueltas el globo, lo suelta todo de golpe y con una presión mucho mayor.

Bueno, es una idea, y nisiquera se si hay algo que hace eso, pero como en la electronica esta casi todo inventado, quizás halla suerte..... Decirme si es buena idea, o la puedo tirar a la basura directamente


----------



## Eduardo

Cuanto mas elementos pongas en el medio mas perdidas vas a tener.

Eso de cargar primero algo y descargarlo despues con mas corriente (pero forzosamente durante menos tiempo) es lo mismo que si necesitaras llenar un tanque de 1000L y dispones de agua con poco caudal. 
Si llenas primero un balde y lo volcas de golpe en el tanque es lo mismo que si dejaras la manguera puesta todo el tiempo (y encima tenes que trabajar)


----------



## agurdeyogur

si, pero por lo que leo, tu no puedes cargar una batería de 12V y 7A sin entregar esa corriente, y a mi lo que me interesa es cargarla, de la forma que sea, mas rapido o mas lento. Si fuera tan facil como conectar la dinamo a la bateria y esperar a que se cargara, aunque fuera muy poco a poco, no tendría ningun problema. Lo que me interesa es saber si funcionaría o no, gracias.


----------



## hipatetik

Hola, estoy buscando hacer un cargador de baterias  de 12V eólico. La idea es cargar una bateria con unos 5A y que a la vez esa bateria alimente un inversor de potencia (hasta unos 500W aprox) Busque por el foro pero no encuentro nada consistente. Saben de alguien que ya haya hecho esto o alguna referencia? Gracias.


----------



## hipatetik

Es decir, lo que necesito es la parte que suministre 12V 5A a la bateria, el inversor ya tengo circuitos... gracias!


----------



## Eduardo

agurdeyogur dijo:
			
		

> si, pero por lo que leo, tu no puedes cargar una batería de 12V y 7A sin entregar esa corriente, y a mi lo que me interesa es cargarla, de la forma que sea, mas rapido o mas lento.


Cuando se especifica una corriente de carga, es la maxima recomendada para no destruir la bateria.  
Vos si queres podes usar menos, pero en la misma relacion se te va a alargar el tiempo de carga.
Lo que con 7A demora 1h, con 0.7A demora 10hs.

Eso enfocado a la bateria sola, porque si tenes entre medio un circuito de regulacion y proteccion, mas bien que con corrientes bajas no va funcionar.


----------



## fernandob

12v 7 A/h .........disponer de 500w .

se refiere a instantaneos ?
me parece a mi o hay algun numero que no va ?

500 / 12 = 42 amper y sin perdidas en el inverter.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Agurdeyogur , lo más directo y con menos pérdidas es conectar la batería directamente a tu alternador! , verificá la tensión y RECTIFICÁ que es alterna.

Hipatetic , he visto muchos cargadores eólicos funcionando en veleros , fijate los proveedores de Náutica.
Si lo querés hacer vos , no te recomiendo usar motor de imanes permanentes , si un alternador de imanes permanentes , a un alternador de automovil pequeño le quitan el bobinado de la exitación y le ponen uno o dos imanes redondos de parlante.

Saludos y suerte !


----------



## elmo2

el objetivo de decirte que ibas a tener que generar 12v 7a era para explicarte que el esfuerzo para generarlos es muy grande, como bien lo explico eduardo, y que por eso no debias de depender solo de un dinamo...

por eso es buena idea aprovechar los cargadores solares...

aqui te dejo un link a un dinamo para bicicleta que no ejerce tanta friccion en la bici como el que normalmente venden en las tiendas de deportes...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bike-Generator/

tambien vi que podrias usar un remolque, el del ejemplo es para llevar el cargador solar, la bateria y el inversor...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Portable_Solar_Generator_on_a_bike_trailer_for_Bur/

y este es otro generador estacionario...

http://www.theworkshop.ca/energy/bengen/bengen.htm

no me respondiste la pregunta sobre cuanto tiempo tarda en cargarse la bateria de la portatil, cuando esta esta descargada completamente...

hipatetik: para mentener el orden en el foro y del tema continua con tu pregunta en el tema de energia eolica y revisa los links que dejo fogonazo en la primera pagina de ese tema, tienen mucha información y algunos hasta instrucciones paso a paso de como hicieron algunos generadores eolicos...

saludos...


----------



## agurdeyogur

Ok muchas gracias por las ayudas, voy teniendo un poco mas claro como puedo hacerlo, intentare seguramente hacerme con un cargador solar, por cierto mi portatil se carga como en 1,30 horas


----------



## hipatetik

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Agurdeyogur , lo más directo y con menos pérdidas es conectar la batería directamente a tu alternador! , verificá la tensión y RECTIFICÁ que es alterna.
> 
> Hipatetic , he visto muchos cargadores eólicos funcionando en veleros , fijate los proveedores de Náutica.
> Si lo querés hacer vos , no te recomiendo usar motor de imanes permanentes , si un alternador de imanes permanentes , a un alternador de automovil pequeño le quitan el bobinado de la exitación y le ponen uno o dos imanes redondos de parlante.
> 
> Saludos y suerte !



Sabes de alguna página que digan en detalle como hacerlo (con fotos y eso)?Porque no encontré..
 da igual si es en castellano o ingles.
gracias!


----------

